# Squat rack plans and pull-up bars



## teen1216 (Jul 14, 2001)

Hi everybody, does anyone know of somewhere where I can find squat rack plans? (I'd prefer to not have to buy a book.) Or has anyone built a squat rack and could tell me? I saw one set of plans, but you had to have access to a welder, which I do not. Are there simpler plans? 

Next question, has anyone built or installed their own pull-up bar either in a doorway or on the wall? (If I can't figure out how to make one of these, I might just buy one because I would really like one.) Thanks!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 15, 2001)

I don't know where you can get plans, but this place sells good equipment at great prices!

They have an adjustable barbell rack that can be used for squats, presses, etc.
www.fitnessfactory.com 

here is the rack:  http://www.fitnessfactory.com/fitnessfactory/catalog.cfm?dest=itempg&orderid=ID1571-95017-69726151&itemid=267&secid=17&linkon=section&linkid=17 



------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## teen1216 (Jul 15, 2001)

Thanks Prince.  I looked at theirs, but I have seen cheaper while I've been looking. A few 140 dollar ones, and even a $105 @ Bodytrends.com but their website is down right now.


----------



## Mule (Jul 15, 2001)

Got to your Highschool and measure one out if they have one. Hell if your school was like mine they had a Tech center that would probally make it for you. YOu provide the metal and other needs and they will do it for you. They get graded on the job they do, so it would have to be pretty good or they wont pass. The only cost you would have would be the material and the hauling to and from the tech center if that is what it is called. 

------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## teen1216 (Jul 15, 2001)

As far as I know my high school doesn't have anything like that.


----------



## Charger (Jul 15, 2001)

That's a great idea Mule! My school was the same. You would have to know someone in industrial arts who was taking a metals class. It would make a good project for them, my brother still has a tool box he made.

------------------
Can't never did nothin,(Dedicated to my father)


----------



## Charger (Jul 15, 2001)

Heres another place that sells equipment and other supply's at a good price and is from my home state, www.jesupgym.com 



------------------
Can't never did nothin,(Dedicated to my father)


----------



## Mule (Jul 15, 2001)

Sometimes that sort of thing is off campus. Hell you might be able to find a college that  might do it. I know there is a welding School here that will do that stuff for people. 

------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## teen1216 (Jul 16, 2001)

Well I do know of a certified welder, but that would be pretty expensive.


----------



## Mule (Jul 16, 2001)

DEPENDS!

------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Mule:*
> DEPENDS!



You're doing some serious squatting if you need to wear adult diapers.  You are one hard core dude!



------------------
Life is hard so quit whining and go out there and be alive.


----------



## Charger (Jul 16, 2001)

Here is another idea to cut cost. Go to your local salvage yard and see if they sell used steel. We have one in or town that will sell used, cut to length for half the price of new. Then find a gear head buddy who has a welder and wa la. If you want it bad enough you will find a way.

------------------
Can't never did nothin,(Dedicated to my father)


----------



## teen1216 (Jul 16, 2001)

LOL bout the depends and charger I'll see if we have  salvage yard around here


----------



## Mule (Jul 16, 2001)

Hell if you lived close i could get the stuff for ya!

------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## teen1216 (Jul 17, 2001)

Well I'm in Duluth, Georgia.  Where do you live?


----------



## Mule (Jul 17, 2001)

I live in West Virginia. SORRY!

------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## teen1216 (Jul 17, 2001)

its cool


----------

